# Exotic goodies



## BurlsorBust (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been attempting to clean up my shop over the past few days and have been finding all kinds of little exotic goodies I think some of you could put to use better than myself since I am moving towards larger pieces. Cocobolo (figured,curly, burl), bocote, Brazillian kingwood (NOT MEXICAN), Chak Te Kok, Canxan Negro burl, figured bubinga, madrone burl, a few domestic species, and probably others once I go through and sort through it all...

I'm going to be out of town for a few weeks so no sales for now, but if you're interested in buying/trading, let me know and you'll get dibs . Most sizes are suitable for pen blanks, knife scales, a few small boards, and just overall smaller projects. This is some good stuff, just sayin! 

Pics to come, drooling will follow. :lolol:


----------



## rtriplett (Jan 2, 2013)

Do we allow teasing on this site?:cray::cray: If I knew where you live in California, I would drive over and confiscate this stuff.:rotflmao3:
Robert


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jan 2, 2013)

Not trying to be a tease, just want to know if its worth the time to trim and photograph all of this stuff. :wacko1:


----------



## longbeard (Jan 2, 2013)

Interested in pen and bottle stopper blanks if you have pics
Thank you 
Harry


----------



## Molokai (Jan 2, 2013)

I would be interested in knife blocks / scales....


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd be up for some knife handles, stoppers or larger turning blocks.
Dan


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 2, 2013)

Definitely interested in some cocobolo, waiting!


----------



## hchidgey (Jan 2, 2013)

In line here too.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Jan 2, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2013)

Actually, until you're ready to post pictures and make sales, you shouldn't be posting what is essentially a poll in the for sale section. When you're ready to sell please repost a new thread in that section, with pictures of the actual items for sale, just as the rules ask. If this type of thread were to become a trend it would create a confusing mess so let's not do these 'taking your temperature" type pf threads. Investing a little time taking pictures is the least you can do. Our members are voracious buyers when the prices are reasoanble so it's not like you'll be wasting your time. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2013)

Definitely interested in the coco burl, as well as any other burls you have. 
Knife scale size on up. Thanks 
Scott


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jan 2, 2013)

My apologies Kevin. Appreciate the interest guy. Car problems held me up from my travels so I sanded and photographed at least the cocobolo and Canxan Negro burl that I am offering so far. More to come, more species, more sizes. PM if you have any specific sizes you are looking for. Check the for sale section if interested.

Thanks again gang! Let the barter battles begin!


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good afternoon,
I'd be interested in Canxan Negro burl in a size from 3"x3" up to 8"x8" and thickness from about 2" to 5". NOTE: your PM quota is full!!! 
Thanks
Dan




BurlsorBust said:


> My apologies Kevin. Appreciate the interest guy. Car problems held me up from my travels so I sanded and photographed at least the cocobolo and Canxan Negro burl that I am offering so far. More to come, more species, more sizes. PM if you have any specific sizes you are looking for. Check the for sale section if interested.
> 
> Thanks again gang! Let the barter battles begin!


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jan 2, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Good afternoon,
> I'd be interested in Canxan Negro burl in a size from 3"x3" up to 8"x8" and thickness from about 2" to 5". NOTE: your PM quota is full!!!
> Thanks
> Dan



Thanks Dan, cleaned it up a bit. Don't have any pieces like that for sale, those sizes stay in the collection for now sorry.


----------

